# What will you do when the zombies come calling?



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's have some fun! I recently saw one of many, many zombie movies and I
wondered, what would I do if that actually happened? First, I find me a house
that could best defended. It would have thick, solid wood doors and ground
windows that high off the ground. It would have an attic with pull up stairs so
I'd have somewhere to retreat to. Then I'd stock it with everything. Top on my
list would be food, weapons, and portable generators! After that would be
books and dvds. Finally, I'd raid the hardware stores for all the chicken fence
I could lay my hands on and lay it out in the front and back yard and attach it
to the generators, then juice it everytime the zombies came around! Since 
electricity would travel through the entire body and destroy the brain, you
could take out dozens at a time instead of one at a time with a bullet to the
brain! Of course, in case I had to abandon my "fort" I'd have a vehicle they
couldn't break into easily, nor would I hestitate to run them down like they do
in the movies! Now, let's hear from you? 

What would you do?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I know why a family my cousin knows built a middle ages style castle to live in. Stone makes a better zombie barrier. I'd go live at their house.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I AM a zombie.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I like to think about this stuff, too. 

I think the most critical thing would be immediate isolation from the masses (let everyone else kill each other first). Areas with nice natural defenses like cliffs or hills would be best. Canned food, water purification tablets, medical supplies capable of handling critical injuries (don't overlook the value of duct tape and a splint to act as a cast for broken bones). 

Need a early warning system that offers perimeter protection that you can depend on. Rest will be important and this would be challenging if you were worrying about waking up to the breath of a zombie in your face.

My main goal would be to "fly under the radar". Hide out. Keep low numbers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the zombies come calling, I'll introduce them to the door-to-door salesmen


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll kill them like in zombieland that lloked like lot's of fun


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a copy of The Zombie Survival Guide..........just in case!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well in most movies they are all mindless creatures. I watched Apocalypse of the Dead the other day. Cheap low budget movie, but they had great looking zombies. They could think also. So I don't think I would want to hold up in a house. Maybe get friends and family and we had to a hospital. I think it would have most of what you would need to get through the first phase. I think the hardest part would be dealing with the people who aren't zombies. Lets face it, the world has become a nut house.


----------



## belldoppler (Feb 17, 2010)

Rule 1: Cardio
Rule 2: Beware of Bathrooms
Rule 3: Seatbelts
Rule 4: Double Tap
Rule 5: No Attatchments
Rule 6:Travel in a Group
Rule 15: Know your way OUT
Rule 17: Dont be a Hero
Rule 18: Limber up
Rule 23: God Bless Red Necks
Rule 31: Check the Back Seat
Rule 32: Enjoy the little things

helpful hints from My favorite ZOMBIE movie (zombieland)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What? 

NOT fun!!! So totally not fun!!!!!!! :googly::zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Ms Wicked is not a fan of zombies


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Ms Wicked is not a fan of zombies


MW is kinemortophobic.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd get me that Buick with the rotating helicopter blades from Army of Darkness.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Got it covered...and as a back-up I will just knock the meek down as appetizers :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> MW is kinemortophobic.


It's twue! It's twue!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I need that book Creep.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I need that book Creep.


Its awesome, very funny and I think you would dig it


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a copy of it. I told my nephew, it may never happen, but if it ever does
I'm ready! lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm patient zero.:zombie:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stay away from me. lol


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

AR15 and a pair of Glocks


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You just need to pretend to be a zombie, and they'll leave you alone. Well it worked in Shawn of the Dead.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

According to the Zombie Survival Guide you just have to outlast them. Their bodies are
continuing to decay the old time and they will eventually fall apart.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Underground bunker fully stocked in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

stagehand1975 said:


> Underground bunker fully stocked in the middle of nowhere


i'm with you on this. if the zombies come after me, me and my dog will come stay with you. :lolkin:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i'm with you on this. if the zombies come after me, me and my dog will come stay with you. :lolkin:


Got room for one more?


----------

